# كتاب طب الامام علي بن ابي طالب كرم الله وجه



## وسيط تجاري معتمد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كتاب طب الأمام علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجه
----------
كتاب تم طباعته عام 1399هـ عدد 2000 نسخة
ثم توقف عن النشر لأسباب لا اعلمها 
لا توجد بالمكاتب ولا بالارشفة 
حصلت عليه من جدي لوالدي 
عدد صفحاته 430 صفحة 
يحتوي على معلومات مهمة من فوائد الطبيعه
( النباتات / الحيوانات / علاج شعبي .. الخ )
وكذلك أسرار علم النفس والادعية المأثورة 
----------
مصور على ورق ابيض a4 ومرتب ومغلف 
واللي يبي نسخة للتوزيع ب 250 ريال 
والبيع والشحن للمملكة وبرى المملكة 
عن طريق زاجل ب 10 ريال 
او عن طريق الشركات السريعه ب 50 ريال
----------
للاتصال بنا أخوكم أبو عامر 
 0546719973​


----------

